# Hand Up or Hand Out to the so-called "Homeless Beggers"



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm in a quandry. I used to give out dollar bills and food to the so-called "home-less" beggers along highway exits. After seeing the same people time after time, season after season, and year after year... I finally made the decision to stop giving.

I asked myself: _"Am I actually helping these people or 'Enabling' them?
" Are they actually homeless or simply "unemployed"?_

I am a christian and believe in helping the down-trodden, but I've come to realizing the majority of these "beggers" are simply mooching, drug addicts and looking to pad their life-style off of my hard-earned income. Most get some sort of federal aid and assistance. There tatoo's, cell-phone and _clean clothing _sort of give them away.

*I'm interested in the thoughts of other OGF'ers.















*


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with you. We give money to our church and the church gives out food and other things weekly to help people who really need it. Once a month we have a big luncheon at the church for anyone who wants to eat burgers and hotdogs and who may need some prayer. There I know my money is going for the right thing .
There are a lot of programs to help people who really need it without us being taken for saps by those scamming us at every stoplight.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have seen enough instances of them selling drugs that I do not feel bad at all about not giving them anything. We do make several cash donations a year to the Heaven of Rest (homeless shelter in Akron).


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

2 young men near my home had a sign they made that said "Need money for weed, why lie?" Not sure how much they made but I bet they made some.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Strange how things work. I was just pondering this very thing this morning, and this also happened to be the very first time I have logged into ogf with my phone, as such, my first post from it, lol.

Anyway, I'm thinking the next one I see, I'm going to offer them a dollar a minute until the light changes to do jumping jacks, sing, or something. Every time they say they can't do what I ask, I'll ask for something else, lol. I mean, that's $60 buck's an hour tax free. I'd like to make that much!.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

My wife and i disagree about this subject. She would give away all the money in her pocket if we lived in a big city. It is too hard for me to pick out the ones who are truly in need from the ones who are truly lazy.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Used to give to them as well but have seen the same thing and backed way off also. 
But here about a month ago, I came out of Krogers and had gotten to my car with groceries. It was one of those evenings that the temp was pushing 90 with crazy humidity. 
Anyways, while putting groceries in car, I looked over and saw a guy leaning against the back of an old car that had all the windows rolled down. He looked to be about 65 or so, had a white stained t-shirt on with white, dingy pants and shoes that had the sides out. 
He had no sign nor was he panhandling but something told me to approach him but I really didn't know why or what to say. As I approached him, I started praying for guidance as to what to say to him. 

As I go to him, I asked him if his car was broke down. He told me no and that he was waiting on his wife to come out of the store, that the A/C in the car didn't work and it was too hot to sit in the car.
Looking at the car, you could tell they were living in it. 
His breathing was very heavy, his face was beet red and with it being as hot as it was, he was sweating like crazy. His heavy breathing worried me a bit so I asked him if he was feeling ok. He said he was but the string o hot weather and high humidity makes it hard for him to breath cause he had emphysema and needed to get an inhaler. 
As we talked, he further told me that he was a disabled Vet and had been going to the VA hospital for various treatments for many years. He said he and his wife were doing ok and making it until she started having heart issues. Things really took a downwards trend then and that they had to leave their rental, had been living in their car and we're waiting on further assistance from the VA as far as housing. Said his wife was in the store getting food with what was left of their $.
All the while we were talking, I was praying for guidance as to what to do. 
Already long story short, I asked him if he had the $ to get a motel room that night, would he spend it on a room with AC for his wife and himself. He said he surely would. Gave him enough $ for that as well as enough for them to eat on that night. 
As I handed him that $, the tears swelled up in his eyes uncontrollably. He started thanking me as best he could through his sobbing. We had a bit of prayer, thanked him for his service to our country, shook hands and I left.

I was very reluctant to write this post as I don't feel any thanks what so ever is needed on my part. Believe me, I was more Blessed as I walked away from him than he was... and honestly feel bad I couldn't do more for him and his wife.
But I write this post solely...and most importantly, to say that with prayer, if we ask Him to lead our feet, He will lead us to those that honestly need our help.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

As long as I see more help wanted signs than I do beggers they wont get any sypathy or help from me... it really gets my goat to see these people on the same corner begging for years and years...i was sitting at a corner one day and watched 2 people exchange the same sign that read something like " I have 3 kids and cancer...cant work...please help""".....well its been 3 or 4 years and the cancer hasn't finished either person off yet because they are still begging on the same corner!!! I feel someone truly needing help would go to a church or some sort of government agency to get help...i feel that mostly these people are professional beggers....thats the JOB they have and I will not give them nothing...this is just my own opinion and hopefully nobody gets offended by these remarks...and if im wrong, then i apologize...


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Too many fakes. Fake Vets, fake homeless, fake "need money for kids". Several in the Cincy area will stand waiting for handouts only to leave and get in the there Mercedes, BMW, or other high end car. Had one homeless guy (actually lived under the Norwood Lateral) shaking down those who dared to stand on his corner to fleece drivers. Ballsy move. Also had a few living behind the bushes at H-D of Cincinnati. May still be there. I Don't feel bad at all for not giving them anything.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Read an article about this subject the other day. Person suggested that if you really want to help someone, and assure that they aren't using the money for drugs, either give them a small food gift card or give them a food item not perishable.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You probably won't be able to read the whole story but there is a guy in the article begging since the early 2000's. It's his job.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/as-panhandling-laws-are-overturned-cities-change-policies-1502204399

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...eveland-over-unconstitutional-panhandling-law

I like slide 16 where there is no difference between those who contantly bug you on the phone soliciting for charities like vets and firefighters and police officers (FOP) and panhandlers.

https://www.americanbar.org/content.../materials/2016/06/ce1606psu.authcheckdam.pdf

We had a young girl probably no older than 10 years old knock on our car window last Saturday at a red light asking for a donation to her cheerleading group. Where were her parents?! She was running among cars in a 5 lane main road knocking on car windows asking for money.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sympathetic to all of those truly in need and my wife and I do all we can for as many as we can. That said I cannot tell you how many times, and it has been several, over the years I have pulled out of of a retail property we are working in and encountered a panhandler working the retail center lot entrance. I stop and tell them where our project is located on the property and offer them good hourly cash pay if they want to go work for a few hours or a few days. I tell them our Job Superintendents name and that he will give them a hard hat and gloves and all they have to do is keep the project swept clean. No other requirements as there are trades people on the job to cover that, just sweep, stay busy, keep it clean and I will pay you well to help out your situation. Not one time EVER has a single guy walked in one of our projects and taken me up on that offer. I did however have one of those I offered work to get angry for asking him to work for pay, he wanted me to just give him cash "right now", and attempt to stab me, that was nice. That tells me a bit about 'most' of these folks out there panhandling on the corners.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I have (had) an old disabled vet fishing buddy who went down the wrong road in life. Haven't talked to him for a year or so now.

He gets help from the VA for food. He stands on the corner begging for money to buy crack.

Main reason we don't talk is everytime he approaches me asking for money he knows I will respond with "how can I help get you out of your situation?" He doesn't want out of his situation, he wants money for crack,which I won't give him.

The vast majority of these beggars are out there for one reason and one reason only: money for drugs.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

When they were young, our kids would ask us about such things when we were out and about. Folks standing on corners in pouring down rain and/or snow with signs that read much like that has been already described. I help people for a living, but IMO at least the poorest of the poor are not those we are seeing on the street corners. I see them in our clinics, and rarely, if ever, see them panhandling around our building. 

We tell our kids that life is filled with choices. If you make the right choices (and are fortunate enough to have someone show you right from wrong) things will be fine. One bad choice often leads to another, and in a lot of cases, ends up defining the life of a person. 

Having said all of that, let's not be so quick to judge. Not one of us is perfect.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It would be harder for me to beg on a corner,then it would for me to work ANY job out there. 
I used to pass out loose change all the time,not so much anymore. If I get the "out of gas,wanna get home to my family but has light is on" I'll offer to put a couple gallons gas in there ride. But most decline an say they want cash. Eh wrong answer. 
If I see a beggar on the corner,I'm normally in my work truck so have extra drinks/snacks with me I'll offer them out....
Kinda funny story. Guy was on the corner with a sign "need help of any kind,please". I had no cash at all but I had a knock off Rolex watch my cousin had bought a few why in ny (Lol we where young). I told the guy I didn't have any cash but he could pick out a watch. If he really needed the money mane some one would give him a few bucks for it. He said ya right,I've never had a cool watch before,now I'll know what time it is as he slapped it on..... 

Fastwater,I know you don't want any type of praise for what you did. But that's awesome and great to here about,thanks for shareing.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't believe for one second that I am qualified to judge by looking at someone whether or not they are capable of holding a job, has had their house re-possessed, graduated from high school, has cancer or whatever. I do know, that if I decide in my heart that the right thing for me to do is hand them some cash as my way of helping them with their burden then so be it. 

My actions are motivated by good faith and caring and is between my God and me, not what he/ she does with the cash.

What they do with that cash has no bearing on my charterer, only theirs. With any luck, that random act of kindness could make some positive impact.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> I don't believe for one second that I am qualified to judge by looking at someone whether or not they are capable of holding a job, has had their house re-possessed, graduated from high school, has cancer or whatever. I do know, that if I decide in my heart that the right thing for me to do is hand them some cash as my way of helping them with their burden then so be it.
> 
> My actions are motivated by good faith and caring and is between my God and me, not what he/ she does with the cash.
> 
> What they do with that cash has no bearing on my charterer, only theirs. With any luck, that random act of kindness could make some positive impact.


Aman...


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I drove truck in the mid 80's and stopped at a rest area on I 5 in Cali for a nature call.
There was this guy dressed in green pants and an army jacket with no name on it.

Had a sign begging for money...to me, he just didn't seem desperate.

So I go and unload my truck and pick up another load a few miles away and there he is. The same guy as the day before....getting into a *Mercedes*-Benz. I was floored and wanted to smack that a-hole...really made me mad.

After that, no more!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Offer food. If they refuse, you know they are a faker.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

its nice to see people give to the real homeless people .but i have seen to many people con other people into asking for money so me i refuse to give .been ask to many times in krogers lot for money or gas money i flat out tell them NO .really your driving around in a car asking for cash cause you have no gas in your car. sorry nope not from me get a job if you can drive.when i give its to my parents church only or ST Jude ,.i hope i didnt offend anybody....it just seems everyone has a scam for cash and i am done.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Plenty of jobs to be had out there, no way I'm giving cash.
I spent 40+ years working to get where I am today. Go to work and you can have what I have.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

They say they make upwards of $150-200 a day in new york city...thats $50,000-70,000 a year tax free depending on how much you wanna work.

With that being said I've never, ever gave them a single dime...as a matter of fact I've told them to F off before more than once...


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

What Fastwater said! If you are led to give, then do it. Something to consider.... what are we most worried about, getting taken advantage of? Use your discernment and know you did it with a right heart. Who was ever taken advantage of more than Jesus?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The only beggar I see much is the sax player at Progressive field. If he's playing a song I like I'll drop some coins in his case. Thankfully I don't run into any around Cleveland except when I'm downtown.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You give them money to keep up any drugs or alcohol problem they have, your just helping the current problem we have now. Other than the original post which the fella was down and out and Not begging the rest of those bums can stand out side forever in my book.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Draggin along said:


> Read an article about this subject the other day. Person suggested that if you really want to help someone, and assure that they aren't using the money for drugs, either give them a small food gift card or give them a food item not perishable.


I agree.

Did you see this John Stossel report on this?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Like I've said,I've given before. And more then likely will do it again. And I 100% don't blame the guys that won't give a penny to a beggar. 
You earned your money and you have every right to do what ever ya want with.....

Ok ok... guys.... I am down to my last cast of braid,only enough gas to get to the lake,not back. An no money for worms....
Anyone spare some extra change?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Like I've said,I've given before. And more then likely will do it again. And I 100% don't blame the guys that won't give a penny to a beggar.
> You earned your money and you have every right to do what ever ya want with.....
> 
> Ok ok... guys.... I am down to my last cast of braid,only enough gas to get to the lake,not back. An no money for worms....
> Anyone spare some extra change?


I have a spare spool of braid and an extra couple gallons of gas for ya....and you can come out, water the yard down and pick worms till ya get tired.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

at the Manchester rd. exit from 224 there are alwas people standing there asking for money. you guys can call me mean but from what I have seen I wont give them money, one guy who is older I seen him staggering down from the circle k drunk as a skunk, one young guy who took a break under the bridge and was talking on a smart phone, and a women who had a sign saying she needed money for her kids, she had a double stroller parked there with no children in it and it looked like she got it out of the trash. I work hard for my money and if they need money for food I would buy them something to eat, but they all turned me down. people make bad choices in life and I cant control that, but have some pride and try to get a job, last time I checked its the American way


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There's a guy who sets up shop at an intersection just a couple blocks away near a fast food store. He has a sign that says, something like, "Homeless Vet. Please Help!" Found out from my neighbor that he owns a home a couple blocks behind me! He is neither homeless, nor a Vet! 

Heard a similar story out of Cleveland. Guy would set up where a freeway off ramp emptied onto a surface street. At the same time every day, he'd pack up, hike up the road to a fast food parking lot where a late model car would come and pick him up! 

Too many scammers out there playing on people's emotions! 

Someone suggested offering food instead of money as a test. Good idea! I always laughed at the old sign "Will work for food". Why not work for money with which you can buy food! 

My Mom told me about a time she was in New York City. She and her girlfriend stopped at some deli for lunch. She had a reuben, and the corned beef was stacked about 4" high! Way more than she could eat, and she ate half the sandwich. The waitress asked if she wanted a doggy bag and my Mom said no. They were staying in a hotel and it would just go to waste.

So, the waitress wrapped it up and gave it to my Mom with a styrofoam cup of hot, black coffee, and told her to give it to one of the homeless guys outside. He acted like my Mom had handed him a million dollars!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I have to share another instance. 
My wife and I were going to the local supermarket. There were these 2 people, man and woman holding a sign...now these people looked for real and desperate.
We went and got our groceries and bought them a qt of milk a loaf of bread and a pk of bologna and mustard.
When driving back past them, I motioned for them to come to the car. I gave her the bag with their food in it and you would a thought I gave them a million dollars they were so thankful!!

We got home and i thought how much they would probably love a hot shower and some clean cloths (there's s truck stop not too far). I could continue to bless them.
Well I went back to where they were and they were nowhere to be found.

Angels unaware? Who knows but was so glad they were genuinely in need and i was blessed enough to help them.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TClark said:


> I have to share another instance.
> My wife and I were going to the local supermarket. There were these 2 people, man and woman holding a sign...now these people looked for real and desperate.
> We went and got our groceries and bought them a qt of milk a loaf of bread and a pk of bologna and mustard.
> When driving back past them, I motioned for them to come to the car. I gave her the bag with their food in it and you would a thought I gave them a million dollars they were so thankful!!
> ...


So you were gonna give them a hot shower and some clean clothes???


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I use to give money to beggars sometimes until I met one in Mississippi that worked a stretch of restaurants where tourists went. His house must of cost $250,000 (which at the time was about 3 times what a decent house in the area cost) and he had a couple real nice cars. His story was he had lost all his money at the casino. Have a guy now that has been stranded at the local Walmart for the 13 years I have lived here. When I give money now it is to one of the many places or programs that are set up to help. That way I know the people I am helping are truly in need.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I got off a double shift at 7am one day, stopped at the local gas station and picked up a 6 pack of beer. as I was getting ready to leave, I rolled down my windows and this older guy walks up to my passenger side window and says "excuse me sir, I see you have some tasty beverages, id like a tasty beverage, might I have one?" I still had the change of the $20 I used to buy the 6 pack in my hand and said "here enjoy" and gave him $10. he didn't try to BS me, said he wanted a beverage. I thought why not. but I don't make a habit of giving the local beggars anything except "I'm not giving you any money"


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I've worked on Greenlawn avenue for the last 12-13 years. I've had a ton of encounters over the years. I have a hard time telling people no and for a while I would hesitantly give a dollar or two whenever I was asked. That all changed when I was at the speedway on high street getting diesel and a guy approached me and showed me his wallet and drivers license and said he wasn't a bum and just needed $5 for gas. I gave him the money then the following week I pulled into BP at the corner of high and Greenlawn to get some beverages while on lunch and I saw him walking around asking people pumping gas. He approached me with the same story as I walked out of the store and I asked him if the money I loaned him the previous week only managed to get him 100 yards down high street and suggested he start taking a bike to work so he wouldn't run out of gas every day. After that no more. Not long after that a different guy approached me at the same speedway asking for money. I said no. He then pulled a napkin out of his pocket and opened it up and offered to sell me a 24k gold chain for $25. I told him for $25 it was either fake or stolen and I didn't want anything to do with it. He then pulled the race card saying "just because so and so got a nice chain means it stolen huh?" no more money from me. For a little while I carried around the classified section of the newspaper but only on one occasion did I give it to someone that asked me for money. Now I just tell them I don't have cash or change or if they ask for gas money I offer to put a little in their car. When they decline the offer I exchange some choice words and go on my way.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

I am thankful that whatever the circumstances, that I am fortunate enough to not be standing on the corner begging. But for the grace of God there goes I.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> So you were gonna give them a hot shower and some clean clothes???


I was going to take them to the truck stop and buy them a hot shower and money to launder their cloths.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Seen a guy outside house of blue sign read "not going to lie just need money for a beer" he approached me and i told him man if i had any extra cash i would buy one just for being honest. 

I gave money to a guy one time asking at the gas station. Gave him a few loose bills he turned around and got in a nicer vehicle than what i was driving!! Never again


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Very, very few people are homeless or broke by accident or no fault of their own. They have made very bad life choices to put themselves where they are and they continue making those choices. I don't give money to anyone, too many fakes, too many that just continue their bad ways.

When I was remodeling a restaurant downtown Columbus I saw the same people everyday with the same stories, it took them a couple weeks but eventually they knew to not even bother asking me. I would just laugh at them, same guy everyday that was out of gas, same lady everyday that had just lost her keys and needed bus fare.

I was raised right and have made good decisions in my life, I work very hard for my money, I'm not giving it to someone that has done the opposite of me. My tax dollars help them out plenty.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We have a few in Portsmouth that are legit, one guy with both legs amputated. But a few years ago, another man was begging at the intersection of SR 23 and SR 52, every day!! A person saw him get into a nice Ford truck and drive away. A little later on, he was caught at Walmart buying a big screen TV but a few folks who had helped him out. Now a days the only people who get my money are the bell ringers with the kettles.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have worked hard for every penny. And paid my taxes on that same money. I will not through away My money on beggars! I have also been down and out too, I have watched how most of them go about taking advantage of making tax free $$$. One guy stood on the corner with a sign claiming blah blah blah, looked at his watch, waved to a parked car, it pulled up and he got in. Watching this go on for about a month, called the IRS gave the plate# and asked if there was any thing wrong with this. I was told that the authorities will be notified. I was talking to my cousin a while later, he is an attorney,I told him about it, he called me back a few weeks later and told me that both of them were arrested for tax evasion and fraud. This takes place in just about every where. A lot of places demand that you have a permit for panhandling. All I can say is"Get a Job". And there Are many available! I have seen some that stand by the on ramp hoping to get a ride, because hitch hiking is not legal. Some times you just get that gut feeling about enabling the scammers!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> My wife and i disagree about this subject. She would give away all the money in her pocket if we lived in a big city. It is too hard for me to pick out the ones who are truly in need from the ones who are truly lazy.


I can relate.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Used to give to them as well but have seen the same thing and backed way off also.
> But here about a month ago, I came out of Krogers and had gotten to my car with groceries. It was one of those evenings that the temp was pushing 90 with crazy humidity.
> Anyways, while putting groceries in car, I looked over and saw a guy leaning against the back of an old car that had all the windows rolled down. He looked to be about 65 or so, had a white stained t-shirt on with white, dingy pants and shoes that had the sides out.
> He had no sign nor was he panhandling but something told me to approach him but I really didn't know why or what to say. As I approached him, I started praying for guidance as to what to say to him.
> ...


Wow, Fastwawa, you were full of The Holy Spirit! You're definitely a good man. We may act a little loco, but that's just a front.  
Your story reminded me of when me and the misses crossed paths with that drifter and his dog. Remember? He had no sign. He asked for nothing. I helped him out for awhile with some cash and some food for the dog. Just trying to get him a little further down the road.
Like so many have said, you can tell the difference between the ones that don't want to work and the others.

God might have placed that person in your path that day? Who here can say?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I am thankful that whatever the circumstances, that I am fortunate enough to not be standing on the corner begging. But for the grace of God there goes I.


God has nothing to do with it. Sometimes life just hands you situations through no fault of your own that you just have to deal with. If God manipulated our daily lives, why in the world are there murders, child rapists and wars? Why are children in inner cities going to bed hungry with no dad while momma is shooting up heroin somewhere on the streets?

I hesitated to post this but... decades ago when I was in college I worked three part time jobs to pay for tuition and to live in a dump somewhat close to campus. My senior year I quit one part time job to work at one that was close by and flexible on hours.
I could make it my last year on one part time job.
Quit one job in July, paid tuition and books in August and started school. One week later it was announced we were bought by a national health chain and we weren't making enough money. They laid off everyone but 4 people including me.
I didn't have a penny to my name as it all went to school a few weeks before. After a while, electricity was shut off, then gas. Winter was coming. Food was non-existent. I started shooting all the neighborhood squirrels to eat with my .22 lr.
Now, I'm in the middle of downtown Akron next to an interstate highway. But you open your window and stand in the middle of the room and most of the sound is muffled.
After the squirrels were gone, next came the neighborhood cats. After a few weeks they were becoming scarce. I started eyeing a neighborhood german shepherd. I figured that would last me at least two weeks if not longer.
It was winter so I could at least store the meat outside in the garage or upstairs in my room where there was no heat.
Grades were suffering as it was really hard to concentrate on studying when you haven't eaten in 5 days.
I would have been living in my car except that my landlord let me go almost a year without paying rent. I paid her off the next year after I got a job and it took me a year to do it.
I remember when my wife and I were dating and were siting on the couch watching TV which was powered by a long orange extension cord from my neighbors apartment.
I got all excited and ran upstairs when my girlfriend heard a gunshot ring out and saw a squirrel falling from the big oak tree outside.
I ran downstairs all excited telling her that "I get to eat tomorrow" as I went outside grabbed my squirrel and proceeded to skin it in the kitchen sink to soak it in some cold water overnight.
From the horrified look on her face I still don't understand why she didn't up and leave me right then. We are still together almost 30 years later.
She started buying me bread, spaghetti and hamburger after that...Just enough to get by. I stopped hunting neighborhood animals to eat. That was our deal.

Not once did I ever consider begging or stealing to get some food in my belly. Not once did I ever ask for a handout. You pull yourself up by the bootstraps, get a job and somehow make your way through the situation and learn something from it.
One might argue that eating the cats was stealing. Maybe. I'll give you that. 
I made a vow to myself to never, ever allow myself and my future family to be in that situation again. Got a job, got married, had a family and paid off all bills including the mortgage by 37 years old. The whims of corporate America will not put me out on the street again.
And I appreciate everything I have everyday. I would say I appreciate it more than most people. Been there, done that.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Lewzer, nice story.... you have true grit. Hopefully your'e wrong about God but then I guess we'll see.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> God has nothing to do with it. Sometimes life just hands you situations through no fault of your own that you just have to deal with. If God manipulated our daily lives, why in the world are there murders, child rapists and wars? Why are children in inner cities going to bed hungry with no dad while momma is shooting up heroin somewhere on the streets?
> 
> .


I used to feel the exact same way.
Would love the opportunity to talk to ya sometimes about this but won't respond here cause I don't want to get the thread closed.
Shoot me a PM whenever you want...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Maybe God has nothing to do with it but Satan surely does !


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I Fish said:


> Strange how things work. I was just pondering this very thing this morning, and this also happened to be the very first time I have logged into ogf with my phone, as such, my first post from it, lol.
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking the next one I see, I'm going to offer them a dollar a minute until the light changes to do jumping jacks, sing, or something. Every time they say they can't do what I ask, I'll ask for something else, lol. I mean, that's $60 buck's an hour tax free. I'd like to make that much!.


Good one. I bet it is thoughts like this that kept you out of the better schools.....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

BlueMax said:


> Good one. I bet it is thoughts like this that kept you out of the better schools.....


Well now, that there's a brilliant observation, Kreskin. I imagine you so high up on your horse, you could hardly be trifled to offer a beggar a job. Earning compensation must not be taught at those hoity toity better schools. Please, do tell more.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> God has nothing to do with it. Sometimes life just hands you situations


I am so with you on this Lewzer except for 1 small point, I simply don't believe most of these folks are in the need they claim to be. there was no event event that happened to them.
Most are a scam and I bet the majority would go find some way to work if people would just quit giving them money for nothing. 
Just cause some people are homeless it doesn't mean they even had a bad turn of events in their lives to create it...it's simply their choice to live that way. (if they're even homeless)
There are too many agencies out there trying to help those who truly need it.
Like you I was in a pretty bad way at one time and I just worked through it. (just like most people do)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I still will give a lil dolla holla every now n again. 
But like I said 100% respect those who don't.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If you give, bless you. if you don't give, bless you too. I see both sides. We all have a responsibility to ourselves and our families. I have never been homeless, but I have been desperate. I don't give money to street corner beggers, I'll hand them a bag of burgers, though. If they're hungry, they'll eat.... If they need drugs, that's on them.

Most of these second hand stories, we've all heard, are BS.

I'm not a religious man, but I am a spiritual one.
Give, if it feels right. No harm to you, and possibly a great deal of good to sombody who desperately needs it.

--






Tim


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Give and it will come back to you pressed down and shaken together and running over! Luke 6:38

We were homeless at one point in our marriage. Thank God for a wonderful neighbor who gave us a house (to watch) untill we were back on our feet.

The only thing preventing someone from asking for help is PRIDE. I'm not talking about these professional beggars.

I would starve before eating someones pet...or would I? 

My wife grew up in a house with (4 kids) an alcoholic dad. His bar tabs had to be paid before groceries could be bought. She remembers seeing a rat come up a drain and wondered how she could cook it and if it would taste good.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> I am so with you on this Lewzer except for 1 small point, I simply don't believe most of these folks are in the need they claim to be. there was no event event that happened to them.
> Most are a scam and I bet the majority would go find some way to work if people would just quit giving them money for nothing.
> Just cause some people are homeless it doesn't mean they even had a bad turn of events in their lives to create it...it's simply their choice to live that way. (if they're even homeless)
> There are too many agencies out there trying to help those who truly need it.
> Like you I was in a pretty bad way at one time and I just worked through it. (just like most people do)


This.

Although I will add that most wouldn't have to find any sort of job should they fail to receive any money begging; most already have their core needs met through any number of charities / organizations. In regards to finding work, most cannot find/hold down jobs due to their drug addictions #1 and lengthy criminal records #2.

These people begging for your money are 90% of the time turning around and using it for Drugs. Mostly crack and heroin.

As in my ex-buddies case (he was once a damn-good guy btw) the VA helps him with food and rent (im sure he's not alone): He stands on the corner for money to buy crack.

Next time you get approached spend 5 minutes going over options that don't involve immediately handing over cash. Ask for a short grocery list, ask for the name of their landlord so you can help pay the rent. Ask their shoe / waist size.

Then sit back and listen to the excuses pour in on why they absolutely need nothing other then straight cash. Been there, done that.

If it's in your heart to help, then give them help. Help being anything other then Cash / items they can easily sell for cash. Buy them some clean clothes and a pair of shoes.

Sadly you'll find most of them don't want help; they already have it. They want cash (drugs)


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Occasionally I will give someone a few bucks, and I every year at Christmas time I make a donation to the Salvation Army in memory of my dad. And I always give to the Shriners (I am not a Shriner but I like what they do). . The ones on here that know me, know that I use to ride trains as a hobby. Many times while waiting around for a ride out I have been approached by people and offered money and or food. I would always thank them and decline the offer. I have actually had people get upset because I refused their money..I guess I must have looked the part of a homeless guy. But I always carried travelers checks and or credit cards hid in my clothing, Saved me from vagrancy charges a few times..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Slatebar said:


> Occasionally I will give someone a few bucks, and I every year at Christmas time I make a donation to the Salvation Army in memory of my dad. And I always give to the Shriners (I am not a Shriner but I like what they do). . The ones on here that know me, know that I use to ride trains as a hobby. Many times while waiting around for a ride out I have been approached by people and offered money and or food. I would always thank them and decline the offer. I have actually had people get upset because I refused their money..I guess I must have looked the part of a homeless guy. But I always carried travelers checks and or credit cards hid in my clothing, Saved me from vagrancy charges a few times..


You had people think you were homeless or a beggar?


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm my favorite charity. It costs a lot of money to maintain a home, a lake house, and a boat. If you need money so bad get a job there are plenty out there these days. Your poor choices that have perpetrated your laziness are not my problem. We did not have a homeless problem in this country when communities enforced vagrancy laws.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

if they have a permit to panhandle the odds are they are part of a group that is anything but poor one of the newscast did a program on them the pool their money and live like millionairs there is one guy named wendel that sits and has a sign saying he needs enough for a room lol he also has a big beautiful car that he gets in when he leaves don't waste your money give to the salvation army or a mission that feeds the homeless .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

steelhead steve said:


> if they have a permit to panhandle the odds are they are part of a group that is anything but poor one of the newscast did a program on them the pool their money and live like millionairs there is one guy named wendel that sits and has a sign saying he needs enough for a room lol he also has a big beautiful car that he gets in when he leaves don't waste your money give to the salvation army or a mission that feeds the homeless .


There are also churches that have food/clothes pantries that can surely use the $ as well. Or if people don't want to give $ they can buy can goods and drop off. There are three churches in our community that give food to the needy every month. Until I started helping with ours, I never realized just how many elderly people that you don't see out on the streets that really 'need' this service.
Often it's a choice with these people whether to buy their needed meds., pay rent or eat. Then there's the families that are just going through some temporary difficult financial times. 
It happens...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I had to work in the hood of Cincinnati all week promoting cigars. Several people approached me asking for money to get a bus ride. They weren't even smart enough to hide their smartphones before approaching me. Lol. 

My coworker said I was rude for not good giving them money. When I pointed out the fact that they had smartphones she changed her opinion.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I had to work in the hood of Cincinnati all week promoting cigars. Several people approached me asking for money to get a bus ride. They weren't even smart enough to hide their smartphones before approaching me. Lol.
> 
> My coworker said I was rude for not good giving them money. When I pointed out the fact that they had smartphones she changed her opinion.


Prabably 'Obama phones'...and you and I are already paying for those.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

bobk said:


> I had to work in the hood of Cincinnati all week promoting cigars. Several people approached me asking for money to get a bus ride. They weren't even smart enough to hide their smartphones before approaching me. Lol.
> 
> My coworker said I was rude for not good giving them money. When I pointed out the fact that they had smartphones she changed her opinion.


Hood...? There's actually 52 neighborhood's within the city of Cincinnati and a few small cites that are landlocked within its borders.
I live within the central city and don't disagree that it isn't a problem. You'll see it more at small independent businesses, fast food restaurants and along highway exits. I don't see it in my neighborhood or others for that matter.
Guess you're not very familiar with the city of Cincinnati.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

That's like when I was in Toronto and got panhandled by a young guy sitting on Queen Street. I said, "Dude, nice shades."


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Hood...? There's actually 52 neighborhood's within the city of Cincinnati and a few small cites that are landlocked within its borders.
> I live within the central city and don't disagree that it isn't a problem. You'll see it more at small independent businesses, fast food restaurants and along highway exits. I don't see it in my neighborhood or others for that matter.
> Guess you're not very familiar with the city of Cincinnati.


I didn't bitch about Cincinnati in general. I simply made a post about what I saw while working there. I'm quite familiar with Cincinnati. I work the area quite often. Where I have to work it's pretty bad. Don't be offended. It was just an observation of what I saw.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I didn't bitch about Cincinnati in general. I simply made a post about what I saw while working there. I'm quite familiar with Cincinnati. I work the area quite often. Where I have to work it's pretty bad. Don't be offended. It was just an observation of what I saw.


You weren't around Westwood or Avondale were you? 
Those aren't ...shall we say, the most 'healthy' areas to loaf around.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> You weren't around Westwood or Avondale were you?
> Those aren't ...shall we say, the most 'healthy' areas to loaf around.


I worked in Westwood on Monday. It wasn't too bad when we were there. A few people gave us some flack for being there. I'm sure some group worked Avondale during the week. We had a large group there all week. Some good stories at dinner each night.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, Avondale boasts the most violent crimes(at least murders) in all of Cinnci. and I believe had the most murders of any burg in the whole state. 


And at one time, stolen vehicles and rapes were Westwoods crime of choice.

Sooo...if your in Avondale, best pack heavy and pray.
If in Westwood, keep your vehicle locked and within eyesight. And watch bending over.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Beggars and Panhandler's is the topic. Not sure how we got to crime stats.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

bobk said:


> I didn't bitch about Cincinnati in general. I simply made a post about what I saw while working there. I'm quite familiar with Cincinnati. I work the area quite often. Where I have to work it's pretty bad. Don't be offended. It was just an observation of what I saw.


I'm not offended. Merely saying that the beggars and Panhandler's are in the areas I previously mentioned.
They know where and how to operate. Once off the beaten path you don't see it nearly as much.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hook N Book said:


> Beggars and Panhandler's is the topic. Not sure how we got to crime stats.


Respectfully, because crime stats are normally associated with the 'hood'. 
And if he was in either Avondale or Westwood, he was most definitely 'in the hood'.
But you are are correct...the topic is panhandling. And might I add that having been to the Cinn. Zoo several times and to the hospital in Avondale(had family that lived in both Avondale and Westwood for many years) there is plenty of panhandling that goes on in those two places for sure.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I definitely can see the Zoo being fertile grounds for Panhandler's and beggars. They know the visitors come from out of town as well as the locals making a visit. They also know that the visitors most likely are carrying cash...ripe for the picking.

On another note, there's a young lady (amputee) on crutches that hangs out on the same corner several times a week, if not daily. The kicker is, it's less than an 1/8 mile from the police district. But since it's not illegal, except in the central business district, it's nothing they can do.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My daughter lives in Westwood. I've got to say in the 12 /13 years she's lived there I've never seen a panhandler or been approached. Of course like a lot of neighborhoods some parts or streets are better than others. The street she lives on and the surrounding streets are actually pretty nice.
It seems to me most of the begging activity seems to be at major intersections, expressway exits and at some shopping centers.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

To each his own...I give nothing


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

If it makes you feel better, give. I don't.


----------

